# My growing medium mix and questions about it



## Amateur Grower (Apr 7, 2009)

This should be good for a few laughs from the Sr. members here!

I'm 3 weeks into my first grow ever. I started with Miracle Gro Organic and still have 6 of my 8 plants in that. I hesitate to move them because they look good, at least to my inexperienced eyes.

I did transplant one problem plant into this mixture....Mushroom compost, about 15% or so cow manure, about 1/3 perlite, and about 20% worm castings. (I read Cervantes books-probably a little to much!)

So the problem is this. I wanted to do a PH test of the above mixture so I watered it and boy, did a little water go a long way! It got like mud real quick. I let most of the water drain out and put the plant in the wet mixture. Now, the stuff is like baked clay-very hard. 

What should I do differently using the above medium versus the Miracle Gro?

AG


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 11, 2009)

man u need 2 use something in the effect of coir or some peat to loosen that soil up or ur going too drown/suffacate those babies. id lean towards coir rather than peat, it will help buffer ur ph. my personal exp is MG or ganic is not so good either, JMO. good luck


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 11, 2009)

I used Miracle Grow Organic in my last grow. You must add perilite or something of that sort to loosen and allow air and better drainage. I know most people here do not like MG but thats all I use for my grows. I think your going to have to transplant into better soil


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 22, 2009)

How much perlite do I need? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 22, 2009)

i use about 1/4 to 1/3 volume of mix.


----------

